# SSD vs SSD raid 0 vs hdd 7200 raid 0



## amerbgd

which one has the best price, speed ratio
how much do i really need for gaming, cs4,compacting,converting,video editing???


----------



## amerbgd

anyone???


----------



## bebopin64

um id think that ssd's always have the best price to speed ratio because they are so much faster, but im not 100% on that.


----------



## lovely?

converting and video editing is mostly processor oriented i believe, at least its like that on my pc. i suggest getting two 7200rpm high cap drives instead of two 128gb's or something like that. two 750gb drives in RAID0 would work nicely 

EDIT: just saw the post above me. PRICE:speed you'd choose an ssd? they are $300 for a 128gb still, its not practical.


----------



## bebopin64

i know theyre impracticle but say a 128gb 7200 drive cost $30 then if the ssd were anything more than 10x faster than they would have a better price per speed.


----------



## Twist86

Well it comes down to storage.

Your looking at 300+ bucks for a 100gb+ SSD drive.

If you want a bit of speed it cheaper to buy a 10k Raptor and 500GB storage drive.

or 2x80GB 7200RPM drives RAID1/0 and get a 500GB storage drive.


----------



## diduknowthat

SSDs are fast, but are also extremely expensive. If you want to do video editing and need large storage capacities, I would go with either a 7200 rpm drive or a velociraptor, depending on how much money you have to spend.


----------



## amerbgd

i dont need much capacity since i have a external 500gb disk and plan to add a couple TB in my other computer, but ill only need to hold the file im working on on the drive(s) and dont need much room on there so lets say i need 100GB what would the best solution be???


----------



## diduknowthat

amerbgd said:


> i dont need much capacity since i have a external 500gb disk and plan to add a couple TB in my other computer, but ill only need to hold the file im working on on the drive(s) and dont need much room on there so lets say i need 100GB what would the best solution be???



Raptor, unless you have say $700 to burn.


----------



## amerbgd

*...*

i read this
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=204748
but he used a raid controller which isnt really cheap...


----------



## tlarkin

RAID 0 gives you no benefit unless dealing with massive amounts of data through put, like rendering.  Photoshop is mostly processor intensive.  Video editing can be HD intensive but it depends on what you are doing.  Hollywood has ediited100 million dollar films on Macbook Pros, which don't run RAID 0.  That should tell you something.

It is mostly a waste of money and a sacrifice of stability if you ask me.


----------



## amerbgd

tlarkin said:


> and a sacrifice of stability if you ask me.



how is that???


----------

